# Soon to be a TT owner



## kriss (May 5, 2009)

Hi all my name is Kriss ( 33 ) I live in Plymouth and will be picking up my nice black Audi tt 225 awd  sometime in the next two weeks. Its standerd at the moment but i have around £2000 to sort that out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.... get some pics up once you pic her up


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome kriss..... ooooh £2k, where to start! first thing has to be a remap!!!!

secondly a new exhaust and new 19 " wheels


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, once you start modding it's hard to stop. 8)


----------



## kriss (May 5, 2009)

Thanks got the 19s on order was going to ask about who does the best remaps. This is my current ride http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2960911


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

